

China's new "secure" OS - pookleblinky
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=3385

======
furyg3
"The rush to participate in the “national security operating system” arms race
is pretty evident across the world, with the European Union’s secure OS Minix,
the U.S Air Force new ‘secure distribution of Windows XP‘ and Russia’s
interest in a similar secure OS."

Hilarious. I was a little bit interested in how a 'security' blogger could
conceive of Minix being some new cutting-age security product, and found this
article: [http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/67026/europe-
funds-...](http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/67026/europe-funds-secure-
operating-system-research)

Turns out Tanenbaum recently got a grant for more development of Minix. It's
biggest security feature? The micro-kernel!

Seems like old is the new new.

